# Ufficiale: Witsel allo Zenit



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

Almeno così pare, conferme da Portogallo e Belgio.


----------



## Dexter (3 Settembre 2012)

witsel e hulk,andiamo bene...appena hanno visto che in champions hanno squadre mediocri come il milan sono subito corsi a rinforzarsi per far primi nel girone.


----------



## Principe (3 Settembre 2012)

Giocatore fantastico che se non dormissimo avremmo preso l'anno scorso,.... Giocatore che mi fa impazzire


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2012)

Ao penny non ne hai azzecata una eh, la gazporn non avrebbe speso


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ao penny non ne hai azzecata una eh, la gazporn non avrebbe speso



Fino ad oggi non l’ha fatto.


----------



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2012)

Siamo fottuti


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2012)

Ma sono interessati pure a Moutinho vedo...Cioe che balls pero hanno visto la nostra rosa mediocre ed il girone scarso, e allora hanno deciso di comprare


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2012)

Moutinho non era passato agli spurs? 

Comunque il solo acquisto di Hulk li avrebbe relativamente rafforzati, con pure Witsel cominciano a costruire una squadra molto buona...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

mado prendono dei bei giocatori, certo che andare in russia mah


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Moutinho non era passato agli spurs?
> 
> Comunque il solo acquisto di Hulk li avrebbe relativamente rafforzati, con pure Witsel cominciano a costruire una squadra molto buona...



No no moutinho è ancora nel Porto


----------



## Cm Punk (3 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;10506 ha scritto:


> mado prendono dei bei giocatori, certo che andare in russia mah


Io ci andrei... 
i musei.. i soldi.. le russe


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

http://fc-zenit.ru/main/news/ct3/60736.html


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2012)

Mica scemi,hanno visto che sono finiti in un girone insulso e allora giù coi gasdollari


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2012)

Ci aprono


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo di arrivare almeno secondi a sto punto. Questi comq, credo che ci asfaltano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Settembre 2012)

Ci sgommano proprio


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Settembre 2012)

cmq e da pazzi spendere 40 mln bravo e bravo ma 40 mln sono esagerati


----------



## Principe (3 Settembre 2012)

Va beh adesso 2 giocatori non fanno squadra di per se lo zenit mi sembra una squadra con una bella organizzazione ma per il resto prima di questi 2 ..... Gioca stra titolare criscito Insomma ce la giochiamo


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

A Sport Lisboa e Benfica – Futebol, SAD, em cumprimento do disposto no artigo 248º do Código 
dos Valores Mobiliários, vem informar que alienou a título definitivo a totalidade dos direitos 
desportivos e económicos do atleta Axel Witsel ao Football Club Zenit, pelo montante líquido de 
€ 40.000.000 (quarenta milhões de euros), valor da cláusula de rescisão consagrada no contrato 
de trabalho desportivo que vigorava entre o referido jogador e esta sociedade. 
O Conselho de Administração
Lisboa, 3 de Setembro de 201

http://web3.cmvm.pt/sdi2004/emitentes/docs/FR41312.pdf


----------



## Principe (3 Settembre 2012)

80 milioni di euro cosi liquidi sul mercato il calcio italiano non e' piu competitivo tempo pochi anni ed esisteranno solo le squadre ricche


----------



## Milo (3 Settembre 2012)

80 milioni???? ma sono pazzi???? io non sarei andato oltre ai 40 per entrambi!!! pazzi!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Settembre 2012)

40M, ma son pazzi dai

Che decedano


----------



## Frikez (3 Settembre 2012)

e noi potevamo prenderlo a 8..geniali come sempre


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Settembre 2012)

Buoni giocatori,ma strapagati al massimo.Witsel poi 40 mln......


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2012)

80 mln di euro volati via in quanto,mezz'ora?


----------



## almilan (3 Settembre 2012)

non li invidierete più fra due anni quando per il fairplay finanziario loro non potranno giocare la champions e noi invece saremo il club più bilanciato al mondo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè dai così è vergognoso


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai così è vergognoso



Ma poi a stento insieme valgono la meta'.Witsel è un buon giocatore ma non trascendentale.Questi so dei pazzi squinternati!


----------



## JulesWinnfield (4 Settembre 2012)

sono cifre folli, impossibile competere per comprare giocatori già affermati


----------



## The Ripper (4 Settembre 2012)

giocatorino secondo me.


----------



## Bawert (4 Settembre 2012)

40 milioni? Ne hanno di soldi da buttare nel cesso.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2012)

Due anni fa potevamo prenderlo a poco... mannaggia


----------



## GioNF (4 Settembre 2012)

40 milioni per Witsel. 
Con 40 milioni disponibili per il Calciomercato Galliani avrebbe preso 2 parametri zero e 2 prestiti con diritto di riscatto.
_E i soldi?_, chiederete voi?

Beh, quelli verrebbero spesi per il nuovo Yatch di Piersilvio


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma non lo stavamo prendendo noi a 8mln due anni fa?

Cosa ha fatto in sti due anni 100 gol tra Premier e Liga? Mah...


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Settembre 2012)

A Milano qualcuno si starà mangiando le mani


----------



## prd7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Fabregas vale meno di Witsel? AHAHAAHAH


----------



## alcyppa (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma che c***o di valutazioni sono?
Abbiamo raggiunto veramente livelli fuori da ogni ragione.
Spero che questo sistema imploda al più presto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2012)

40 milioni per wurstel ahahahaha


----------



## Hammer (4 Settembre 2012)

e il FPF? Platini dove sei?


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Settembre 2012)

Per chi si lamenta del prezzo:era la clausola di rescissione.è successo un po' come per Javi Martinez al Bayern,lo Zenit aveva fretta di chiudere e anzichè imbastire una trattativa hanno pagato la clausola.


----------



## Vinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Incompetenti, Galliani con 40 milioni ci avrebbe fatto vincere 12 Champions


----------



## E81 (4 Settembre 2012)

io ancora mi chiedo 'sto fpf a chi è riferito... boh...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

ho letto adesso 40 milioni...questo ne vale massimo 15


----------



## Jino (4 Settembre 2012)

40 mln?  Ridicoli...


----------

